# Myths



## ChoclateBetta

What are some pet myths you hear people say I mean any myth my local pet store said fiddler crabs can live in freshwater.


----------



## purplemuffin

>reptiles only grow as big as the tank you put them in!

>snakes will lay out and measure your body so they can eat you

>all snakes are venomous(Oh excuse me, they say all snakes are poisonous..ugh LOL)

>if you cut off a snake's head, a second snake will grow

>hermit crabs naturally only live to 3 months of age

>snakes attract other snakes to your house

>monitor lizards are great starter reptiles!

>hermit crabs require almost no care!

>iguanas/turtles stay tiny and eat lettuce!

>You can keep Chameleons in tanks with no humidity and they will be fine! 

>all snakes will reach 50 feet if you don't limit their food intake

>snakes can be given a vegetarian diet

>turtles love pizza

>reptiles have hypnotic powers



the list goes on. All of this heard in my workplace. I can't even begin to imagine where this stuff comes from


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Wow I feel sorry for the animals that belong to people who beleive these myths.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Here are some:

-Syrian (teddy bear) hamsters can live in a crittertrial/habitrial (or equally small) cage. 

A syrian hamster should ONLY be housed in a cage with a minimum floor space of 29 ½ inches x 15 ¾ inches x 15 ¾ inches. That means absolutely NO crittertrial or habitrial cages. 

-Goldfish (or any fish for that matter) only grow as big as their tank.

The reason this "fact" came about was because, while the fish does slow its growth down considerably when housed in a smaller tank, it doesn't stop. The stress levels of the fish. caused by its slowed growth rate and inadequately small tank, will exponentially grow until it causes the fish's death. Therefor, goldfish should be housed in the proper sized tank to avoid this issue. 

-Hamsters can't be housed in a glass aquarium due to the circulation problems. 

If you clean out the tank on a regular basis, its more than suitable for a hamster, providing that its big enough. A 20L is the minimum sized tank any species of hamster should be housed in, including dwarfs. In actuality, a tank is ideal for the smaller dwarf species as they don't have bars that the hamster could escape through.

-Hamsters smell.

Hamsters are actually very clean little critters who have no natural smell. Its their waste that smells and the accumulation of which due to a negligent owner causes their cage to smell horrendously. If cleaned out properly on a regular basis, there is no smell at all. 

Well, that's all I can think about for now. I might come back later with more.


----------



## cjconcepcion

lets not forget the biggest myth... fish can live in bowls -_-


----------



## Pilot00

purplemuffin said:


> >reptiles only grow as big as the tank you put them in!
> 
> >snakes will lay out and measure your body so they can eat you


Actually that is scientifically proven for boas that have grown to huge proportions. Not all snakes though.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

cjconcepcion said:


> lets not forget the biggest myth... fish can live in bowls -_-


That is one of the Betta killers bad water quality lack of exercise no growing room no beneficial bacteria lack of stimulation I hate they live a year or two myth and the fish do not need stimulation because they stupid hate that one.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

cjconcepcion said:


> lets not forget the biggest myth... fish can live in bowls -_-


Well...the myth would be that any fish can live in a bowl... A betta can very comfortably live in a large bowl as long as it is well looked after


----------



## cjconcepcion

and warm  agreed!! ^^ i have two of mine in 2.5 gallon heated bowls. i just hate how petstores sell those .3 gallon things.....


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> Well...the myth would be that any fish can live in a bowl... A betta can very comfortably live in a large bowl as long as it is well looked after


It would have to be clean right temp five gallon filtered long and plenty of hiding spaces .


----------



## purplemuffin

Pilot00 said:


> Actually that is scientifically proven for boas that have grown to huge proportions. Not all snakes though.


Huge proportions being the largest recorded boa was 18 feet long! But that was an absurd snake and not at all ordinary. Who knows how old it was. The longest ever seen in captivity ever get to 14 or so feet. And that's only talking about one of the hundreds of boa species..several of which never get beyond 3 feet. But that is extraordinarily rare, like a 9 foot human. Even a boa over ten feet is rare to be honest. Unless we are talking about the dinosaur snake, the titanoboa, which was a different snake entirely.

And the laying out measuring you thing...There are so many things wrong with that. A snake can't eat something as long as it's body is. So you can't be eaten by a six foot snake. It wouldn't try to measure out to see if it was as long as you so it could eat you..And what animal in the wild would ever just wait patiently as a snake measured itself out to eat it... It's just downright silly! :roll:


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> It would have to be clean right temp five gallon filtered long and plenty of hiding spaces .


No it doesn't bettas are fine in two gallons and everything else is what I mean by well looked after there no such thing as a five gallon bowl.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

cjconcepcion said:


> and warm  agreed!! ^^ i have two of mine in 2.5 gallon heated bowls. i just hate how petstores sell those .3 gallon things.....


Oh yeah totally! Anything less than a gallon is just ridiculous! But yeah like a large bowl that's at least 2 gallons is good


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> No it doesn't bettas are fine in two gallons and everything else is what I mean by well looked after there no such thing as a five gallon bowl.


Five gallons is the best two is possible with a lot of extra care. I had mine in a two gallon I switched to a ten gallon I have a Betta log I want to add more plants but another myth there is only one species of Betta there are actually around fifty.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> Five gallons is the best two is possible with a lot of extra care. I had mine in a two gallon I switched to a ten gallon I have a Betta log I want to add more plants but another myth there is only one species of Betta there are actually around fifty.


Oh yeah I do a agree that 5 gallons is the best for a betta, but a 2 gallon is fine as long as you do enough water changes.


----------



## LadyVictorian

- Rats are filthy animals
- Rats carry bubonic plague (actually they really had nothing to do with it, bubonic plague was considered airborne since rats were not abundant during the main outbreak and the second time fleas actually carried it and fleas can live on any animal including humans.

-Rats make horrible pets and bite, quite the contrary they make some of the best most affectionate pets around with the least likely hood to bite out of all rodents and pocket pets. Also easily tamed, trained, and even litter box trained. Can walk on leashes, and not only enjoy but crave human affection.

- You can keep two male mice together.
Not tru, male mice are highly territorial and will kill each other but on the other hand you should always keep females in clans of three.

- Rats can live alone
Wrong, rats lives have been proven to be shorter when they live alone and they are more prone to becoming sick die to loneliness and depression. Rats need other rats, they are highly social creatures who in the wild function in large family packs of up to 100 and more rats called mischeifes.

-You can pick a mouse or rat up by the tail
NO, NEVER, their skin actually sluffs off when you do that and they can lose their tail or die from infections.

- Pet rodents do not require vets.
Yes they do, they also require large cages and daily care. Rats may even need monthly tail washing and nail clippings or teeth clippings if they grow too long. All rodents are prone to URI which they will DIE of if not taken to a vet and treated.

- Hamster can be kept together
NO, hamsters are solitary creatures and when hamsters are housed together there is always risk of them killing each other.

-Rats smell bad
Actually rats don't smell at all, if the cage is kept clean and they don't sit in their own filth they have no smell what so ever. Once you smell rat urine it means your cage is filthy.

-Rats pee on everything
NOT TRUE, only unaltered males pee extensivly to mark out their territory. Neutered males and females who are potty trained seldom ever pee outside the litter box. 

- Albino rodents have poor eyesight.
All rodents have poor eyesight and albino's are no different to any other rodent within it's breed.

- Mice are too skittish to be pets.
Mice are only skittish because they were not properly tamed. Anyone can tell you a properly tamed mouse you spend time with looks forward to being with you and will crawl into your hand on it's own will to be closer to you. 

- Male and female rodents can live together.
NEVER, not even breeders let their rodents live together because they are prolific breeders. With mice and rats right after delivery a female will go back into heat and can be breed instantly. They can have litters up to 20 and the pups mature at 4 weeks which means 2 rodents can easily became 200 in a matter of months.

- You can keep two rodent species together like mice with hamsters.
NEVER, these creatures are not meant to live together and will hurt each other. It's very rare two rodent species can co exist without a fatality or injury.

- Rescued wild rodents can live with domestic rodents.
Putting aside for a second the parasites and disease they may carry you are risking your pet. Wild rodents are nothing like the domestic ones. It's like saying your dog can live in a wolf pack. Those wolves will eat your dog for lunch because they are born to hunt and survive. The same is true with even rodents. Rodents are the small wolves of the earth. Any wild rodent can and WILL kill your pet.

Wild rodents can breed with domestic ones.
They can which is why you should always keep your females in a secure cage that no male rats or mice from the wild can climb into. Babies born from a wild crossbreeding can be bitters and flighty if not properly socialized and spayed or neutered.

Rats are vegetarians.
No they are omnivores and more importantly they DO have a prey drive. In the wild rats hunt reptiles, birds, fish, mammals, and insects. Keep your pet fish, birds, and lizard tanks out of a rats reach because they can and will find a way to get them and you can't be upset when your $300 bird becomes an expensive treat. Also rats with higher prey drives may attack pet rabbits, Guinea pigs, cats, and dogs so rats should always be socialized with as many animals possible at a young age and in a very safe and monitored environment. 

- You can rat proof a home for pet rats.
Impossible, there is no such thing as rat proofed. They are smarter than you and you have to accept it. they will find a way around your 'proofing' just give them a week and they will show you who's really got brains. The best you can do is 'rat proof' your home and cross your fingers they don't care.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

One myth says goldfish were domesticated but actually food stock the ones being bred for food who had great color were kept in huge tubs and bred then when guests came they were put in bowls to show them off when they left they went back to the tubs it used to be tradition when goldfish were uncommon they were given by a husband too his wife on there first anniversary.


----------



## homegrown terror

-any container bigger than a gallon will stress out and eventually kill a betta.

-male bettas should be kept separate but visible to each other so they can flare for exercise. true to some degree, flaring occasionally is good for their spirits but having the constant pressure of confrontation will take its toll very quickly.

-bettas and ADF's should never be kept together (the exact words i was told were "bettas LOVE to eat frog legs")

-a ten gallon tank is all an iguana will need until it's about a year old (went from ten, to twenty, to 250 gallons in about that much time)

-reptile pellets are a good substitute for a fresh-fruits-and-veggies diet for an iguana.

-ferrets are just cats for ********.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

homegrown terror said:


> -any container bigger than a gallon will stress out and eventually kill a betta.
> 
> -male bettas should be kept separate but visible to each other so they can flare for exercise. true to some degree, flaring occasionally is good for their spirits but having the constant pressure of confrontation will take its toll very quickly.
> 
> -bettas and ADF's should never be kept together (the exact words i was told were "bettas LOVE to eat frog legs")
> 
> -a ten gallon tank is all an iguana will need until it's about a year old (went from ten, to twenty, to 250 gallons in about that much time)
> 
> -reptile pellets are a good substitute for a fresh-fruits-and-veggies diet for an iguana.
> 
> -ferrets are just cats for ********.


 I want to point out not all Bettas are fish friendly mine can only live with an apple snail he will attack everything else I am sure my male would kill a ADF my female is very peaceful she lives in a community tank a male and female can be unsuitable for friends in community tanks bettas will suffer first if any fish gets hurt it is most likely going to be the Betta.Different Bettas have different aggression levels.


----------



## homegrown terror

ChoclateBetta said:


> I want to point out not all Bettas are fish friendly mine can only live with an apple snail he will attack everything else I am sure my male would kill a ADF my female is very peaceful she lives in a community tank a male and female can be unsuitable for friends in community tanks bettas will suffer first if any fish gets hurt it is most likely going to be the Betta.Different Bettas have different aggression levels.


oh i know, but they way he said it, he made it sound just as serious and absolute as the rule of "never put two male bettas together"


----------



## ChoclateBetta

homegrown terror said:


> oh i know, but they way he said it, he made it sound just as serious and absolute as the rule of "never put two male bettas together"


I know it is rare but I have read isolated reports of two males being kept in huge tanks interesting right another myth is a well cared for Betta lives 2-3 years actually a well cared for Betta lives 6-8 years and even read of people having there's for 10 years with varied diet good excerise like net chasing and decor.


----------



## Jupiter

purplemuffin said:


> >if you cut off a snake's head, a second snake will grow


What the heck? Apart from being obviously untrue, that's disgusting...


----------



## purplemuffin

Yeah..that was one of the most absurd stories I heard. I was looking at the ball pythons in our store and a man walked up and asked if the two were from the same snake. I asked what he meant and he said that's how he heard snakes reproduce.

WELP.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

- a raw beef diet is good for a dogs digestive system. (my Vet told me this!)

- if a betta has a filter, it only needs a water change once a month

- some dogs are completely hypo-allergenic

-milk is a good treat for cats

- hermit crabs dont require much maitenance, space, or equipment

- small dogs dont need to be walked


----------



## finnfinnfriend

purplemuffin said:


> Yeah..that was one of the most absurd stories I heard. I was looking at the ball pythons in our store and a man walked up and asked if the two were from the same snake. I asked what he meant and he said that's how he heard snakes reproduce.
> 
> WELP.


Lol. Did anyone tell him that Hydras DONT exist? Hahaha


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

-Red claw (fiddler) crabs can live in an aquarium without land. >_<

While they do need some amount of water to successfully molt and whatnot, fiddlers need a space to get out of the water once and a while and rest if they don't want to be submerged.


----------



## Pilot00

purplemuffin said:


> Huge proportions being the largest recorded boa was 18 feet long! But that was an absurd snake and not at all ordinary. Who knows how old it was. The longest ever seen in captivity ever get to 14 or so feet. And that's only talking about one of the hundreds of boa species..several of which never get beyond 3 feet. But that is extraordinarily rare, like a 9 foot human. Even a boa over ten feet is rare to be honest. Unless we are talking about the dinosaur snake, the titanoboa, which was a different snake entirely.
> 
> And the laying out measuring you thing...There are so many things wrong with that. A snake can't eat something as long as it's body is. So you can't be eaten by a six foot snake. It wouldn't try to measure out to see if it was as long as you so it could eat you..And what animal in the wild would ever just wait patiently as a snake measured itself out to eat it... It's just downright silly! :roll:


I didnt make the research, scientists did :-D



finnfinnfriend said:


> a raw beef diet is good for a dogs digestive system. (my Vet told me this!)


Nice vet, i wouldnt allow him be in the same block as my pets.


----------



## purplemuffin

Pilot00 said:


> I didnt make the research, scientists did :-D


What exactly are you talking about? "Huge" can mean different things to different people. Some people will tell you my 3 foot ball python is huge, and others will tell you a 27 foot reticulated python is huge.


----------



## Pilot00

purplemuffin said:


> What exactly are you talking about? "Huge" can mean different things to different people. Some people will tell you my 3 foot ball python is huge, and others will tell you a 27 foot reticulated python is huge.


 http://forums.overclockersclub.com/index.php?app=gallery&module=images&section=viewimage&img=343

You can go near it and measure it if you need specifics .

Its been years and years (more than a decade i think) since i read a textbook about their behavior, i wanted to adopt one at a time so i got big on books about them. When i learned the size they get i dropped the idea.

If you give me some time (5 days) i might be able to dig out the book and give more details.


----------



## purplemuffin

That link doesn't want to work for me.


----------



## purplemuffin

Got to the image. That's not a boa. That's a reticulated python. The image even says huge python. The world's longest ever recorded snake in captivity was a 27 foot reticulated python. A boa constrictor does NOT get that big, unless you count the anaconda. 

But this. A boa constrictor imperator. 










Will get to MAYBE 10 feet.. If it's a large female. 14 or so has been recorded, extremely rarely and at an astounding age of at least 30 years old. Average is 7-9 feet.

Now these:


























Are specifically the largest snakes you'll ever find. The anaconda, the burmese python, and the reticulated python. They reach an average of 18 feet, but have been known to get larger. 27 feet was the longest ever seen.

The difference is like an arrowana vs. an arapaima...both are big..But one is not as big as the other!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> Lol. Did anyone tell him that Hydras DONT exist? Hahaha


There is an aquatic species called hydra. Why do people think there 3 year Betta is impressive and believe pet stores?


----------



## Pilot00

Miss-information and lack of experience? In my case at least that was the trick.

A month ago i believed the average life span to be 3 years for betta with the occasional reaching 5-6.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> There is an aquatic species called hydra. Why do people think there 3 year Betta is impressive and believe pet stores?


Oh, sorry. You probably didnt understand, but that was a joke. You see, a hydra is a mythical creature whom when you chop off its head, two grow in its place.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Pilot00 said:


> Miss-information and lack of experience? In my case at least that was ew one defend the trick.
> 
> A month ago i believed the average life span to be 3 years for betta with the occasional reaching 5-6.


Most well cared for in big tank good diet dying of old age 7-8 years and extreme dedication 10 years the three thing probably makes them think they
provided good care get a new Betta and defend Betta myths seems like Americans believe these myths the most no offense studies show most americans might be too dumb for democracy and most believe dogs SOLD at pet stores are not from puppy mills also most Americans believe what business and government tell them no matter how absurd. Please do not be affended I am just speaking from studies and expierence.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> Oh, sorry. You probably didnt understand, but that was a joke. You see, a hydra is a mythical creature whom when you chop off its head, two grow in its place.


Oh that, hydra thank you for explaining.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Pilot00 said:


> Nice vet, i wouldnt allow him be in the same block as my pets.


Yeah i know lol...needless to say he isnt my vet anymore...


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> Oh that, hydra thank you for explaining.


Youre welcome. I can see where that could have been confusing.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> Yeah i know lol...needless to say he isnt my vet anymore...


Our vet refused our old yellow lab when she was dying said they only do check ups I am pretty sure it was a tumor she was in pain and could not move we had to put her down. Second did old chocolate lab was at a vet said she was okay she died a
Day later our current yellow lab does not have either vet.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> Our vet refused our old yellow lab when she was dying said they only do check ups I am pretty sure it was a tumor she was in pain and could not move we had to put her down. Second did old chocolate lab was at a vet said she was okay she died a
> Day later our current yellow lab does not have either vet.


Wow only do check ups? Ive never even heard of that before...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> Wow only do check ups? Ive never even heard of that before...


Yeah I guess my first guess something was bad about them when you see them next too a 7-eleven since my dad is a veteran my family uses a military veteran our dog seems okay with it she left her vaccines happy we also have a common goldfish 8 years old in 29 gallon not a big tank it is taller than wider I know it's very young my Betta is about two years not old and my female is a year not young.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Yeah ive had my betta for 8 months now so i think he is about a year old now. I dont expect him to last to an old age because i suspect his genetics are not very good but we shall see...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Sorry my dad is a veteran and we use a veterinarian on a military base.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> Yeah ive had my betta for 8 months now so i think he is about a year old now. I dont expect him to last to an old age because i suspect his genetics are not very good but we shall see...


Genetics diets and exercise are what you need for health inbred fish grow slower and live shorter with more genetics you could get more interesting Bettas at my pet stores the fish are culls so the fish you are not of extreme quality for what they are being bred for so around here the show fish the fighters and the pets might be close fully related they are even from thialand. Another myth is they only use the labyrinth only when in seasonal droughts but the thousands of gallons they live in have low oxygen content do to low movement high temp. Also no matter the oxygen content they have to get some air from the surface or they drown. Scientist put Bettas in highly oxengated water and removed the labyrinth they all died.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> Genetics diets and exercise are what you need for health inbred fish grow slower and live shorter with more genetics you could get more interesting Bettas at my pet stores the fish are culls so the fish you are not of extreme quality for what they are being bred for so around here the show fish the fighters and the pets might be close fully related they are even from thialand. Another myth is they only use the labyrinth only when in seasonal droughts but the thousands of gallons they live in have low oxygen content do to low movement high temp. Also no matter the oxygen content they have to get some air from the surface or they drown. Scientist put Bettas in highly oxengated water and removed the labyrinth they all died.


Yeah well based on the fullness of his fins and his color he was probably not bred with much care. I have heard about that study where they removed the labrynths...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> Yeah well based on the fullness of his fins and his color he was probably not bred with much care. I have heard about that study where they removed the labrynths...


When you said you heard of the study why did you do that?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

The one inch rule is a big myth like three dwarf Indian puffers need at least a ten gallon tank.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> When you said you heard of the study why did you do that?


Why did I do what?


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> The one inch rule is a big myth like three dwarf Indian puffers need at least a ten gallon tank.


Yeah the one inch rule is a myth for everything except it can work for betta. But for a goldfish it is definately not true...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> Why did I do what?


I meant the way you worded it.....


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> Yeah the one inch rule is a myth for everything except it can work for betta. But for a goldfish it is definately not true...


It does not work for Bettas. do you agree 7 Kuhli loaches 2 male dwarf gouramis 1 white cloud mountain minnow is over stocked. Bettafish like filthy tanks and cold water is some big myths too Sam with they are from Japan and China.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> I meant the way you worded it.....


Oh i was just stating that i had heard about that same study before you told me about it.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> It does not work for Bettas. do you agree 7 Kuhli loaches 2 male dwarf gouramis 1 white cloud mountain minnow is over stocked. Bettafish like filthy tanks and cold water is some big myths too Sam with they are from Japan and China.


It does work for a betta if it is the only living thing in the tank besides maybe a live plant.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> It does work for a betta if it is the only living thing in the tank besides maybe a live plant.


Yeah a 2.5 gallon is liveable able 5 gallons is better.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> Yeah a 2.5 gallon is liveable able 5 gallons is better.


You know what a 2.5 gallon can be great for a betta and in some cases it is better than a 5 gallon....anyone who knows about betta will tell you that. But i know you have a 10 gallon and that is okay too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> You know what a 2.5 gallon can be great for a betta and in some cases it is better than a 5 gallon....anyone who knows about betta will tell you that. But i know you have a 10 gallon and that is okay too.


Can anyone think of any more myths? Just wondering.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> You know what a 2.5 gallon can be great for a betta and in some cases it is better than a 5 gallon....anyone who knows about betta will tell you that. But i know you have a 10 gallon and that is okay too.


Bigger tank more exercise but 2.5 or 5 at least they can still get exercise.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> Bigger tank more exercise but 2.5 or 5 at least they can still get exercise.


Agreed. 

I think its a myth that alcohol will losen a boa constrictors grip. Please correct me if im wrong...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I think its a myth that alcohol will losen a boa constrictors grip. Please correct me if im wrong...


Makes sense to me how many coordinated drunks do you see? I am pretty sure you are not supposed to use sand for lizards.


----------



## homegrown terror

ChoclateBetta said:


> Makes sense to me how many coordinated drunks do you see? I am pretty sure you are not supposed to use sand for lizards.


i've heard sand as substrate for lizards leads to them eating it along with their food, then getting impacted bowels and eventually dying painfully of intestinal necrosis.

oh and the "gallon per inch" rule applies to bettas...provided you include the length of their tail!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

homegrown terror said:


> i've heard sand as substrate for lizards leads to them eating it along with their food, then getting impacted bowels and eventually dying painfully of intestinal necrosis.
> 
> oh and the "gallon per inch" rule applies to bettas...provided you include the length of their tail!


The inch rule does not factor in water quality sensitivity, schooling, aggression, adult size, activity level, by the rules logic three zebra danios can live in a ten they need a twenty because of their activity. Also bamboo shrimp need thirty gallons to filter feed.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> The inch rule does not factor in water quality sensitivity, schooling, aggression, adult size, activity level, by the rules logic three zebra danios can live in a ten they need a twenty because of their activity. Also bamboo shrimp need thirty gallons to filter feed.


Yes but we are referring to BETTA ONLY TANKS. And anyone who owns a betta should know how many water changes to make, that's a given.


----------



## homegrown terror

ChoclateBetta said:


> The inch rule does not factor in water quality sensitivity, schooling, aggression, adult size, activity level, by the rules logic three zebra danios can live in a ten they need a twenty because of their activity. Also bamboo shrimp need thirty gallons to filter feed.


that was mostly a joke....poking fun at the concept that a 1.5 inch betta would be fine in a tiny tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

homegrown terror said:


> that was mostly a joke....poking fun at the concept that a 1.5 inch betta would be fine in a tiny tank.


I don't get it?


----------



## homegrown terror

ChoclateBetta said:


> I don't get it?


never mind, it wasn't really very funny.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> Yes but we are referring to BETTA ONLY TANKS. And anyone who owns a betta should know how many water changes to make, that's a given.


Bettas are very active in bigger tanks and less active in smaller tank another my myth is B.splendens lives in turbulent water and that the one see buy are genetically modified funny myths too.:lol: A myth by PETA fish use tools ,funny.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Another common myth all fish spend the majority of their life in water mudskippers spend a lot of time on land.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

-Fish can't fly. 

Well, there is a species of saltwater fish that goes by the common name, the flying fish. It propels itself out of the water with a powerful thrust from its tail and uses its modified pectoral fins, which have evolved to resemble the wings of a glider, to glide away from danger. They have been known to glide for several yards.


----------



## harleraven

"Rabbits are boring pets."

Sure, if you keep them in a cage all day and don't pay attention to them, of course they are boring!

"Rabbits only need pellets."

Firstly, unless it is a breeding rabbit that needs extra nutrients, the alfalfa pellets have too much calcium and are too "hot" a feed. Timothy pellets are far more suitable for a pet rabbit, but alfalfa is what is usually sold. Secondly, they absolutely MUST have fresh hay at all times! Again, timothy is good. Without it, they do not get enough fibre, and their digestive systems can shut down, sending them into a often fatal condition called gastrointestinal stasis (G.I. stasis).

Ideally, they should have fresh, leafy green vegetables, too.

"It's a dwarf rabbit."

Um...what KIND of a dwarf rabbit? Dwarfism is just a gene. There are a lot of dwarf breeds. Netherland dwarf, dwarf hotot, mini rex, Jersey wooly, Holland lop, American fuzzy lop, mini satin, lionhead, and britannia petite are all breeds that have the dwarfing gene. Secondly, m "dwarf" rabbits sold in pet shops are no such thing. They are just young, and they are therefore small.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Sorry I don't feel like reading through all the pages but I will list the ones I've heard.

MYTHS..
- betta like small spaces 
- you only have to replace the water that evaporates and never need to do a water change
- snails clean (HAHAHA yeah they poop like crazy so it's not really cleaning)
- males can live with females
- Bubble nest = happy
- Bettas will eat plant roots... OR CORN :rofl:
- bettas live at room temp


----------



## nel3

my nerite snail is very efficient in eating algea though he does leave alot of presents behind. im glad i decided to stick with only 1 in my 5g,


----------



## teeneythebetta

nel3 said:


> my nerite snail is very efficient in eating algea though he does leave alot of presents behind. im glad i decided to stick with only 1 in my 5g,


Aww haha they're so cute c:
Someone on the forum a few months ago had a betta in a 1 gallon bowl with a snail. The pet store person said the water never needs changed because the snail cleans it all o_______o


----------



## nel3

teeneythebetta said:


> Aww haha they're so cute c:
> Someone on the forum a few months ago had a betta in a 1 gallon bowl with a snail. The pet store person said the water never needs changed because the snail cleans it all o_______o


i love the nerites also. no large antennae to much on and they dont leave egg clutches in fresh water. i got nothing against common pond snails but they overpopulate easily. i prefer nerites, horned snails, olive snails and any small snail that need brackish water to reproduce. lol i think my snail is the only pet i have (baring occasional feeder crickets) that doesnt have a name.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

teeneythebetta said:


> Sorry I don't feel like reading through all the pages but I will list the ones I've heard.
> 
> MYTHS..
> - betta like small spaces
> - you only have to replace the water that evaporates and never need to do a water change
> - snails clean (HAHAHA yeah they poop like crazy so it's not really cleaning)
> - males can live with females
> - Bubble nest = happy
> - Bettas will eat plant roots... OR CORN :rofl:
> - bettas live at room temp


Bettas can live in room temp if the temp is 78-82F with no temp changes. I have so many heated heated tanks the water stays 76-78F warm enough for guppies.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

nel3 said:


> i love the nerites also. no large antennae to much on and they dont leave egg clutches in fresh water. i got nothing against common pond snails but they overpopulate easily. i prefer nerites, horned snails, olive snails and any small snail that need brackish water to reproduce. lol i think my snail is the only pet i have (baring occasional feeder crickets) that doesnt have a name.


I like pond snails my assassin snails love they're taste right now they eat flakes.


----------



## teeneythebetta

ChoclateBetta said:


> Bettas can live in room temp if the temp is 78-82F with no temp changes. I have so many heated heated tanks the water stays 76-78F warm enough for guppies.


I know, my point being they tend to just say "room temp" while everyone has different room temps.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

teeneythebetta said:


> I know, my point being they tend to just say "room temp" while everyone has different room temps.


Oh that in a temperate region my room always stays tropical probably beacause no air currcalation and two tropical tanks. Can you believe someone thought bettas are genetically modified or use tools and have complex lives mine eat swim and mate.


----------



## nel3

ChoclateBetta said:


> I like pond snails my assassin snails love they're taste right now they eat flakes.


my main issue with snails is the egg clutches. i heard its at times hard to remove them. i like snails that have a fixed gender so i can keep them seperate without worrying of growing in poultation. though assasin snail are ones id get if i ever came across an overpopulated tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

nel3 said:


> my main issue with snails is the egg clutches. i heard its at times hard to remove them. i like snails that have a fixed gender so i can keep them seperate without worrying of growing in poultation. though assasin snail are ones id get if i ever came across an overpopulated tank.


I am pretty sure assassin snails eat eggs mine eat flake food. Some pond snails are showing up in my 10 gallon if it gets bad enough my apple snail in a floating fish holder and add the assassin snails in but assassins can not get rid of a snail problem they can lower the snail population significantly.


----------



## nel3

ChoclateBetta said:


> I am pretty sure assassin snails eat eggs mine eat flake food. Some pond snails are showing up in my 10 gallon if it gets bad enough my apple snail in a floating fish holder and add the assassin snails in but assassins can not get rid of a snail problem they can lower the snail population significantly.


so lettuce is still the best option to remove pond snails for any good amount of time. i cant use my algea flakes for nerite. my VT is greedy and eats it off the gravel. i do have a diatom issue that the nerite deals with.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

teeneythebetta said:


> Sorry I don't feel like reading through all the pages but I will list the ones I've heard.
> 
> MYTHS..
> - betta like small spaces
> - you only have to replace the water that evaporates and never need to do a water change
> - snails clean (HAHAHA yeah they poop like crazy so it's not really cleaning)
> - males can live with females
> - Bubble nest = happy
> - Bettas will eat plant roots... OR CORN :rofl:
> - bettas live at room temp


LOL. I think theres a myth for just about everything being able to eat corn XP


----------



## teeneythebetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> LOL. I think theres a myth for just about everything being able to eat corn XP


That's so true. Like PURINA pet foods say their food is "healthy and made with real meat" while it's just a bag of corn for the most part :roll:


----------



## Pilot00

ChoclateBetta said:


> Most well cared for in big tank good diet dying of old age 7-8 years and extreme dedication 10 years the three thing probably makes them think they
> provided good care get a new Betta and defend Betta myths seems like Americans believe these myths the most no offense studies show most americans might be too dumb for democracy and most believe dogs SOLD at pet stores are not from puppy mills also most Americans believe what business and government tell them no matter how absurd. Please do not be affended I am just speaking from studies and expierence.


No offense I am not an American, but even if I was I wouldn't get offended. Your point is clear enough. Even though I am an old aquarist I have no experience with betta fish and live plants and moreover I never asked petshop people around for advice. My father handed me down some books regarding the species I used to stock my aquariums with and so I never asked. 

It is recent 'knowledge' for me that petshop people don't know a damn about their own job and I am (for a lack of a better phrase) genuinely impressed.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

nel3 said:


> so lettuce is still the best option to remove pond snails for any good amount of time. i cant use my algea flakes for nerite. my VT is greedy and eats it off the gravel. i do have a diatom issue that the nerite deals with.


If you do both that will probably get rid of them all but the assassins need sand to burrow in.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Pilot00 said:


> No offense I am not an American, but even if I was I wouldn't get offended. Your point is clear enough. Even though I am an old aquarist I have no experience with betta fish and live plants and moreover I never asked petshop people around for advice. My father handed me down some books regarding the species I used to stock my aquariums with and so I never asked.
> 
> It is recent 'knowledge' for me that petshop people don't know a damn about their own job and I am (for a lack of a better phrase) genuinely impressed.


Seems like around here in America if you are paid to do something people believe you explains test scores and presidents.:lol: at my petco they seem like they have had experience they are usually in there thirties and seem pretty knowledgable and care about the animals.


----------



## nel3

ChoclateBetta said:


> If you do both that will probably get rid of them all but the assassins need sand to burrow in.


sofar ive been lucky and never had such an issue. i dont know if i'll ever have a sand substrate. it sounds a bit tricky to use the gravel vac on sand.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

nel3 said:


> sofar ive been lucky and never had such an issue. i dont know if i'll ever have a sand substrate. it sounds a bit tricky to use the gravel vac on sand.


Yeah it is but plants cories and assassin snails love it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Fish can not form bonds Myth.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Oh, another myth is that fish have 3 second memories.
Alcemistnv wrote an article about it, it will be in the first issue of the newsletter on Monday september 17th in the betta chat section.


----------



## harleraven

teeneythebetta said:


> Oh, another myth is that fish have 3 second memories.


I was going to reply to this, but I forgot what you said.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Another myth 3 years is impressive to gold fish and Betta one can live 40 years another can live 10 years.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

teeneythebetta said:


> That's so true. Like PURINA pet foods say their food is "healthy and made with real meat" while it's just a bag of corn for the most part :roll:


Yeah I know right!? I pay a lot more attention to pet food ingredients than I used to...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> Yeah I know right!? I pay a lot more attention to pet food ingredients than I used to...


Same with Bettas the first ingredient has to be meat.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> Same with Bettas the first ingredient has to be meat.


Yeah I meant pet food as in all pets including (actually especially) betta


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Someone ounce said in the wild Betta splendens habitat is turbulent and aquarium ones are muts and Genetically modified.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

aquarium bettas are genetically modified


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> aquarium bettas are genetically modified


I do not think they meant selective breeding.


----------



## thekinetic

ChoclateBetta said:


> Most well cared for in big tank good diet dying of old age 7-8 years and extreme dedication 10 years the three thing probably makes them think they
> provided good care get a new Betta and defend Betta myths seems like Americans believe these myths the most no offense studies show most americans might be too dumb for democracy and most believe dogs SOLD at pet stores are not from puppy mills also most Americans believe what business and government tell them no matter how absurd. Please do not be affended I am just speaking from studies and expierence.


I don't know where you're from but why don't you study the US before making assumptions. For one we are NOT a democracy, never were, we are and always have been a republic. You should know most studies are completely asanine and are only based off of a few fools that actually participate in them. Most Americans know the government is full of it, and simply do not care where a puppy is from. We are consumers and capitalists and only care about the ends not the means.

And the grim truth the world does not want to hear is without us to supply them with customers the world economy would go to heck in handbasket. Also that we've done more in 200 years than most coutries have done in a thousand. Yet the world thinks we're stupid, isn't that the proverbial pot.......no offense.;-)


Also to the original poster; fiddler crabs can live in freshwater as they are brackish, which means they live in tidel areas where there usually both present. While they prefer salt water, they can live just fine in fresh. My niece still has her crab and he is doing amazingly well, hence why I say the myth is the myth.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> I do not think they meant selective breeding.


No they are genetically modified. They have supersonic hearing and can hear the faintest noise from miles away. They also can kill an adult human being with one strike, but normally choose not to. The way they do this is from incredibly strong laser beams that they shoot from their eyes, and they have incredible aim. They can also give off very strong radioactive gamma rays, so don't stand with your head too close to the tank for too long...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> No they are genetically modified. They have supersonic hearing and can hear the faintest noise from miles away. They also can kill an adult human being with one strike, but normally choose not to. The way they do this is from incredibly strong laser beams that they shoot from their eyes, and they have incredible aim. They can also give off very strong radioactive gamma rays, so don't stand with your head too close to the tank for too long...


Was that a joke?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

thekinetic said:


> I don't know where you're from but why don't you study the US before making assumptions. For one we are NOT a democracy, never were, we are and always have been a republic. You should know most studies are completely asanine and are only based off of a few fools that actually participate in them. Most Americans know the government is full of it, and simply do not care where a puppy is from. We are consumers and capitalists and only care about the ends not the means.
> 
> And the grim truth the world does not want to hear is without us to supply them with customers the world economy would go to heck in handbasket. Also that we've done more in 200 years than most coutries have done in a thousand. Yet the world thinks we're stupid, isn't that the proverbial pot.......no offense.;-)
> 
> 
> Also to the original poster; fiddler crabs can live in freshwater as they are brackish, which means they live in tidel areas where there usually both present. While they prefer salt water, they can live just fine in fresh. My niece still has her crab and he is doing amazingly well, hence why I say the myth is the myth.


So sad first brackish is the middle between salt and fresh next you will say all pet fiddlers crabs are captive bred second Americas in debt overweight low education standards and denies ever committing genocide.


----------



## harleraven

finnfinnfriend said:


> No they are genetically modified. They have supersonic hearing and can hear the faintest noise from miles away. They also can kill an adult human being with one strike, but normally choose not to. The way they do this is from incredibly strong laser beams that they shoot from their eyes, and they have incredible aim. They can also give off very strong radioactive gamma rays, so don't stand with your head too close to the tank for too long...


ROFL! Nice one! That is the REAL reason bettas do not always do well in community tanks.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

harleraven said:


> ROFL! Nice one! That is the REAL reason bettas do not always do well in community tanks.


Thank you ;-)


----------



## Koda

ChoclateBetta said:


> So sad first brackish is the middle between salt and fresh next you will say all pet fiddlers crabs are captive bred second Americas in debt overweight low education standards and denies ever committing genocide.


I agree about the fiddlers and brackish water, the rest of your statement bothers me a bit. As brackish is in between fresh and salt, the crab will be able to tolerate both water types, but will only thrive in brackish, much like a betta can LIVE in a 1 gallon tank, but it won't be completely happy or healthy with less than 2.5-5g.

As for the rest, there is bases for the overweight and denial of genocide.
The US ranks as the 6th most obese country with 33.9% of its adult population being as such. This number is taken from the cia's website ranking the world's countries.

I would say there is a lack of admittance to genocide among some Americans, but this comes from a more personal experience. In public school the treatment of the Native Americans and "genocide," were never mentioned in the same sentence. According to our education, their treatment was awful, many died and most were pushed from the lands they knew to live in harsh environments which often lead to even more deaths. But was that genocide? That topic had never come up. The only event in history that my schools had called "genocide" was the Holocaust. (even the Armenians were never mentioned, and I learned of Rawanda from the media/movies).

Education may be a bit different now, and they may officially call it genocide, but it wasn't all that long ago that I was in high school, so there would still be a huge population of people that are unable to make that connection.

I could probably write a whole research paper on this, but I'll stop here as I've probably bored you all already. I have a BA in history so these subjects are a little...touchy with me. Also, I do not mean to offend, only educate 


Anyways......why don't we all get back to the original topic? Have pit bulls been mentioned yet?
Myth: All pit bulls are violent man-eaters.
Fact: It has not been proven that any one breed would be more likely to bite than any others. Aggression is a part of personality, not a genetic component so it is a learned trait. Also the prejudice towards pits is fairly recent, only emerging thanks to those who breed and train them to fight. Before, breeds like the German Shepard, Rottweiler, and Doberman held the same myth. While 2 of those still have a pretty bad reputation, the German Shepard is now given more respect thanks to their service with the police.


----------



## teeneythebetta

ChoclateBetta said:


> Americas in debt overweight low education standards and denies ever committing genocide.


Okay I wasn't going to comment on this before but now I feel like its getting ridiculous. Were not bashing people in other countries and throwing stereotypes out the ying yang. Can you have the same maturity? :roll:


----------



## teeneythebetta

Koda said:


> Anyways......why don't we all get back to the original topic? Have pit bulls been mentioned yet?
> Myth: All pit bulls are violent man-eaters.
> Fact: It has not been proven that any one breed would be more likely to bite than any others. Aggression is a part of personality, not a genetic component so it is a learned trait. Also the prejudice towards pits is fairly recent, only emerging thanks to those who breed and train them to fight. Before, breeds like the German Shepard, Rottweiler, and Doberman held the same myth. While 2 of those still have a pretty bad reputation, the German Shepard is now given more respect thanks to their service with the police.


+1. There are very rare cases where DOG- notice I said DOG (not human) agression can be genetic, when they come straight from long lines of fighting. Since it is not as popular as it was long ago, it has been bred out of them and you only have a chance of getting a genetically DOG agressive pit bull if it came from agressive parents. But agression is typically lack of socialization- or trained agression.
There are lots of myths on pit bulls, like for example- "Their jaws lock"
http://www.badrap.org/monster-myths

Pitties are known for their silly personalities and used to be known as America's Family Dog- which they are still known for in the many responsible owners handling them today.
I figured since were on the topic i would thow some pictures of my babies out there! :-D
The white one is 14 years old, and hes partially blind so thats why his eye looks weird  and no, I do not believe in ear cropping, my dad is the one that had it done on the young one :roll:











Oh and for some cuteness factor, this is DeeOhJee when he was a baby :-D









I DO like these michael vick chew toys.


----------



## Koda

@teeney
Your babies are gorgeous! Right now I'm only a recent college grad and have yet to find a suitable job, so I still have my part time job as a kennel attendant at a vet clinic/boarding kennel. The pits that come in are usually some of my and my co-workers' favorites. They're such big sweethearts.  It actually makes me laugh and roll my eyes when I see someone edge away or give them dirty looks when we are out walking them. Their predjuduce is only making them miss out on a fantastic dog. Although, sometimes I have to admit that I'm grateful for their bad rep, it's saved us from dealing with creepers while walking dogs several times, haha.

Also I love those Michael Vick toys....I only wish they had a plush version, my own dogs won't touch rubber toys, plus it would be so much more satisfying when they start to really tear it up....stuffing guts everywhere hehe.


----------



## Opioid Slumber

This isn't a myth, it's a solid fact, but I thought I'd put up a couple of pictures because pit bulls are the current topic. Pits actually used to be used as babysitters by busy parents less than 100 years ago. They knew just how loyal and trustworthy these dogs are. They would watch the kids and help take care of them, as well as giving them a wonderful companion to play with throughout their childhood. People back then didn't have any qualms about leaving their kids alone with the dogs because they didn't have a false stigma surrounding them. I've owned several pits throughout my life, and every one of them were great pets, extremely friendly, loving and playful. Only uneducated and misinformed people actually believe that pit bulls are naturally aggressive and will murder your entire family with a butcher knife and nylon rope while you're sleeping. (Hahaha, I'm just being silly about the knife and rope! I know they don't have opposable thumbs! :lol


----------



## teeneythebetta

Funny right as I was reading this, my 2 year old brother started histerically laughing because my dog was licking his face.

Gross but heartwarming


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am the only person in my family who likes pit bull the rest like Labs but fiddlers only live a few weeks in freshwater another myth luck bamboo is an aquatic plant and another myth lucky bamboo can not grow in soil. But the most aggressive dogs I ever met were chihuahua the sweetest were pit bulls. And piranhas are extremely dangerous wrong they will only attack a large animal like humans if it is drowning or caught on a line/dead but I am talking about meat eating ones not Pacu in fact the red bellied piranha schools to avoid predators like freshwater dolphins.


----------



## homegrown terror

pit bulls are wonderful dogs...i used to have a pit-beagle (she had a pitbull head and face, beagle nose and body, and beagle coloration, except instead of solid black and brown spotting, she had full-on brindle spots) she was dumb as a bag of pebbles but the sweetest dog you'd ever meet. she LOVED cigarettes, too. if you put a pack down anywhere she could reach, no matter where she was in the house, she'd know instantly and the minute you turn your back, she'd be over there eating them, box and all.

as for the "american stereotypes," i've met PLENTY of people who fulfill them all, and many others who defy them. i'll just chime in that the US is just another country, bigger and more powerful, but still just a country, and all countries, to one degree or another, are ruled by corrupt men satisfying the whims of the corrupt men who sponsor their presidency. governments today cannot exist without corporations and conglomerates backing them financially, and corporations cannot exist without governments backing them with hired muscle. i don't hate america any more than any other corrupt country, but it's the one i have to deal with on a daily basis, so it's the one most of my hate gets thrown at.

by the way, yes, if america fell, there would be economic turmoil all over the world, but it's the same any time an empire falls. would the world really be better if the persian, roman, spanish, english, or any other empire of the past still ruled the world? i highly doubt it, so i think the world can weather a little turmoil in the interest of sweeping away broken relics.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I just think Americans are more trusting of big business than an actual expert it is like who do you believe someone who bred a Betta or someone who cares for Bettas both can treat them bad. And people go breeders use small tanks but breeders only keep them a few months and do daily water changes but a breeder can treat them bad and give bad care and still breed them look at guppies no matter how bad conditions are they still breed. P.S. I am the only person I know in america who is underweight so skinny if I lose 20 pounds I go to a hospital.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Trust me, you're not alone chocolatebetta. There are
Plenty of underweight people everywhere, I'm one myself.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Underweight people unite but do you agree Americans in general trust big business even though most of the business are not trust worthy. On the side thing for advertisements saw a cute pit bull.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Yeah I don't like being underweight though. I've had people assume I have an eating disorder. 
I can't speak for America as a whole. I do believe there are people in America that do that; we are a big melting pot; diverse. With diversity comes a range of opinions and beliefs.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

teeneythebetta said:


> Yeah I don't like being underweight though. I've had people assume I have an eating disorder.
> I can't speak for America as a whole. I do believe there are people in America that do that; we are a big melting pot; diverse. With diversity comes a range of opinions and beliefs.


Yeah but not all opinion are right like the they like small tanks and big tanks scare them is the wrong opinion or all autistic are dumb opinion is wrong too.

_Please avoid using words such as "retarded," this can be considered offensive, and is not politically correct. Thank you._ 
I was not using that word as an insult just stating an improper belief.


----------



## Mo

Some bettas are like that, I know of quite a few stories where bettas don't do well in larger tanks opposed t smaller ones. I think they feel more secure in smaller tanks just sometimes and this is the reason for some bettas being afraid or not doing well in large spaces


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Mo said:


> Some bettas are like that, I know of quite a few stories where bettas don't do well in larger tanks opposed t smaller ones. I think they feel more secure in smaller tanks just sometimes and this is the reason for some bettas being afraid or not doing well in large spaces


It is probably because Bettas need hiding spaces not open tanks without decorations.


----------



## Mo

Nope. Even with the adequate amount of hiding places, decorates and plants they do equally well or worse in the larger tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Mo said:


> Nope. Even with the adequate amount of hiding places, decorates and plants they do equally well or worse in the larger tank.


I just can not believe that water quality decorations care food reflection.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Depends on the individual betta. 
When I first got the 10 gallon for Teeney all I had in it was a pineapple house and she loved it. Some bettas might not like it.


----------



## Mo

TTB is right. It depends on personality. Some will NOT do better in a larger tank while others will


----------



## ChoclateBetta

My Bettas Betty and Carter love there 10 and 20 gallons another myth is smaller tanks are easier to care for which is wrong cycling without a source of ammonia is another problem people do.


----------



## Mo

For me a smaller tank is easier to care for.. Doing the 50% and 100% on a 2.5 is very easy for me while doing the weekly water change on a 10 or 20 gallon would be harder for me..


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Mo said:


> For me a smaller tank is easier to care for.. Doing the 50% and 100% on a 2.5 is very easy for me while doing the weekly water change on a 10 or 20 gallon would be harder for me..


Actually bigger needs less water changes heating and filtering is easier you admitted it is not easier it need less water changes and heating is easier plus more fish exercise. Technically a 10 and 20 gallon are not big tanks.Bigger is always better and easier unless overstocked cleaning is harder then.


----------



## Mo

The amount of war you have to change is larger.. Not the percentage.. And when did I say it was easier? Read my post next time and tell the truth. I never said a bigger tank was easier


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Mo said:


> The amount of war you have to change is larger.. Not the percentage.. And when did I say it was easier? Read my post next time and tell the truth. I never said a bigger tank was easier


Things like Ammonia do not build as fast you said in the amount of water changes it is a fact a bigger tank is easier to clean if set up properly.


----------



## Koda

While a larger tank would require water changes less frequently, the amount of water taken out and put back in is much greater, which would require more trips back and forth from the sink and where the old water is dumped. Or you could strain your back trying to carry around all that water in one go.
I have 3 betta tanks, each a different size (2.5, 5, and 10) and to be honest I dread doing water changes on the 10g the most.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Koda said:


> While a larger tank would require water changes less frequently, the amount of water taken out and put back in is much greater, which would require more trips back and forth from the sink and where the old water is dumped. Or you could strain your back trying to carry around all that water in one go.
> I have 3 betta tanks, each a different size (2.5, 5, and 10) and to be honest I dread doing water changes on the 10g the most.


No one can deny a Betta in a 10 needs less cleaning than a Betta in a 5 chemicals do not build up as fast also more exercise do not deny the truth.


----------



## Koda

ChoclateBetta said:


> No one can deny a Betta in a 10 needs less cleaning than a Betta in a 5 chemicals do not build up as fast also more exercise do not deny the truth.


Bigger tank doesn't technically mean "more exercise" my fish in the 2.5 swims around just as much as the one in the 10g. It just happens he has a little less room to do it in.
Consider this, I can run around a quarter mile long track for an hour OR do little laps around a room in my house for the same amount of time. Technically I'm getting the same amount of exercise.
All a bigger tank means is more space to explore, which gives the betta something to do other than something potentially dangerous, like say tail biting. But for some all that space could be stressful (kind of like a person who is afraid of going outdoors).


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Koda said:


> Bigger tank doesn't technically mean "more exercise" my fish in the 2.5 swims around just as much as the one in the 10g. It just happens he has a little less room to do it in.
> Consider this, I can run around a quarter mile long track for an hour OR do little laps around a room in my house for the same amount of time. Technically I'm getting the same amount of exercise.
> All a bigger tank means is more space to explore, which gives the betta something to do other than something potentially dangerous, like say tail biting. But for some all that space could be stressful (kind of like a person who is afraid of going outdoors).


Also chemicals do not build up as fast in a bigger tank with plenty of hiding spots there is no reason a Betta would not like a 10 or 20 next you will say goldfish like 10 gallon tanks.:lol: To be clear common goldfish 50 gallon fancy goldfish 20 gallon. and am not scared of the outside just bugs spiders dead fish and the dark.


----------



## Koda

Anyways, this argument can go on forever....how bout another change. This is the "finless friends" forum after all so how about.....
Myth: Cats always land on their feet
Fact: Yes they are agile and athletic and are capable of twisting around to land properly, but just like any other living creature can only do so under the right conditions. If the cat has been shocked, sick, disoriented, or injured it may not be able to correct itself before landing.


----------



## Olympia

I would not put any goldfish in a 20 gallon. :dunno:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Olympia said:


> I would not put any goldfish in a 20 gallon. :dunno:


A fancy like telescope needs 20 comet or common goldfish needs 50 gallon. An why not but defiantly not common that get a foot. But it is a fact bigger tank are easier to clean.


----------



## teeneythebetta

ChoclateBetta said:


> Also chemicals do not build up as fast in a bigger tank with plenty of hiding spots there is no reason a Betta would not like a 10 or 20 next you will say goldfish like 10 gallon tanks.:lol: To be clear common goldfish 50 gallon fancy goldfish 20 gallon. and am not scared of the outside just bugs spiders dead fish and the dark.


I agree with you on that bigger is _typically_ better.
But there are people here who have had their betta in a 1 gallon tank, then upgraded them to say, a 5 gallon tank, and the betta acted lethargic and quit eating until moved back to the 1 gal tank. 
People that spend money getting a better tank wouldn't just not use it for no reason. This actually happens.


----------



## purplemuffin

No one is denying it, but it is more water. If you don't have a large enough bucket to carry the amount of water needed for the water change it is a lot of trips back and forth and a lot of weight to carry if you do have the right sized bucket. 

It's better for the fish to have clean water and room to swim and nice warm temperatures. Chemicals do build up faster in smaller tanks. Sometimes the owners may end up finding their own perfect middle ground for their betta--a tank size they can easily change(in order to change the water quickly before ammonia builds up) and a tank size that gives the betta all the room it needs. For some people, that is a 2.5. For others that's a 5. Some people that's a 10. 

If the owner of the betta was not able to change a 10 gallon often and dreaded it enough that they began to put it off, the betta would suffer, because even in the large tank ammonia will end up building up and spiking. If that owner is able to keep a 2.5 gallon tank warm and clean and free of ammonia, well at least the fish does less suffering.

But for other people a 2.5 gallon tank will build up ammonia too quickly and they won't be able to keep up with the water changes. They don't mind changing lots of water as long as they have that extra buffer time to keep their fish healthy. A 5 or 10 gallon will likely be better for them. 

If everyone could give their bettas a 5 or 10 gallon tank and could take care of them properly, that would be the best. But people are going to have different needs just like their fish. Some people just won't be able to care for a betta no matter what tank it's in because they just can't find the time in their life to clean it. We've all heard of those tanks that hadn't been changed in years and somehow had fish clinging to life in there. But some people might be able to find a perfect balance to keep the maintenance easy enough that they can keep their fish's needs fulfilled. And like I said, a balance. That doesn't mean that people should put their fish in .2 gallon tanks, but it means that maybe a slightly smaller 2.5 gallon tank would be better for their fish because their fish would end up seeing less ammonia. 

Whatever leads to the healthiest fish. A large tank can lead to unhealthy fish, when the owner believes that them being in such a large tank means that they don't need any water changes anymore, or only changes them every 3 months or so.


----------



## Mo

IMO they both need bunch larger. Both are active and social so should be kept in larger tanks.. IMO the minimum for a fancy is 30-40 gallons and the minimum for a comment is 75-100 gallons


----------



## Olympia

It's an active fish that is 6" long (telescopes). But, a fancy such as an oranda can still hit 12" no problem. Would you put a foot long fish in a 20 gallon? People don't realize but fancies can get just as big as regular goldfish.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

koda said:


> bigger tank doesn't technically mean "more exercise" my fish in the 2.5 swims around just as much as the one in the 10g. It just happens he has a little less room to do it in.
> Consider this, i can run around a quarter mile long track for an hour or do little laps around a room in my house for the same amount of time. Technically i'm getting the same amount of exercise.
> All a bigger tank means is more space to explore, which gives the betta something to do other than something potentially dangerous, like say tail biting. But for some all that space could be stressful (kind of like a person who is afraid of going outdoors).


+1 thank you


----------



## finnfinnfriend

This is why 5 gallons is my favorite size for 1 betta. Only one water change per week and only one trip with the bucket . 

I must also say that for smaller than 5 gallon tanks, the water changes, although a little more often, are easier because it is less water and therefore less weight to lug around.

I would totally have a betta in a 2.5 gallon tank and feel great about it. 2.5 gallons is a great size for a betta fish.


----------



## Koda

It seems my poor attempt at changing the subject has failed :/
Maybe I'll give it another go.
Myth: A dog's mouth is cleaner than a humans, and may even have healing properties.
Fact: A dogs mouth can harbor as much if not more bacteria or other infectious organisms as a human. Due to the differences in diet, however, those bacteria are different and some are not harmful to humans which is part of why this myth came about. There is a reason for the term "dog breath," and it certainly doesn't come from a particularly clean mouth.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Olympia said:


> It's an active fish that is 6" long (telescopes). But, a fancy such as an oranda can still hit 12" no problem. Would you put a foot long fish in a 20 gallon? People don't realize but fancies can get just as big as regular goldfish.


I am talking about the smaller ones like 4 inch strains but I prefer big Koi ponds for goldfish and a Betta in a 10 would need very few water changes. Another Myth there is only one species of Bettas.Bettas live longer in cold water myth. Bettas come from china and japan/they come from temperate envirements.


----------



## Mo

Then why did you say telescope which get to 6 inch if you we referring to 4 inch ones?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Mo said:


> Then why did you say telescope which get to 6 inch if you we referring to 4 inch ones?


Sorry tropical fish not good with cold water meant small ones like genetically dwarfed ones with a lot of water changes.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Betta fish are not active is another myth.


----------



## Mo

Depending on the tail type, I used to have a very heavily finned rosetail who was inactive even with proper care due ti his finnagge


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Someday I want to build a huge pond with comet goldfish and have a cage over it to protect it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Mo said:


> Depending on the tail type, I used to have a very heavily finned rosetail who was inactive even with proper care due ti his finnagge


Oh sorry I meant if the fin does not weigh them down meant like a short finned healthy Betta in a proper tank has no reason to be inactive.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Im sorry i changed the subject back but Choclatebetta can you please stop saying the same things over and over? Most of us dont agree with you anyway. Also no matter how big the tank and how small the bioload, you are going to want to to tank maitenance at least weekly anyway. So the amount of water changes for a single betta is the same in a five gallon as it is in a ten gallon.

Myth! Bones are good treats for dogs
Fact! Bone shards can get stuck in their digestive tract


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> Im sorry i changed the subject back but Choclatebetta can you please stop saying the same things over and over? Most of us dont agree with you anyway. Also no matter how big the tank and how small the bioload, you are going to want to to tank maitenance at least weekly anyway. So the amount of water changes for a single betta is the same in a five gallon as it is in a ten gallon.
> 
> Myth! Bones are good treats for dogs
> Fact! Bone shards can get stuck in their digestive tract


Lets all agree to disagree. Another myth freeze dried love and frozen are bad myth. Betta in a 100 gallon would be okay with a monthly change in a smaller tank like a gallon need a change every day or so a bigger tank is always better.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> Lets all agree to disagree. Another myth freeze dried love and frozen are bad myth. Betta in a 100 gallon would be okay with a monthly change in a smaller tank like a gallon need a change every day or so a bigger tank is always better.


I'm done arguing with you. Stop talking to me. Don't reply to any of my threads please.


----------



## Koda

finnfinnfriend said:


> Myth! Bones are good treats for dogs
> Fact! Bone shards can get stuck in their digestive tract


Oh I have a story for that one! My step-dad used to sneak bones to my dogs while I wasn't at home (school or work) and I would always find out and get angry about it. He used to say "but it's a insert whatever animal here bone and won't shard up!" i had then replied that it didn't matter, they could always swallow a piece just a little too large.

So of course something happened to my Chihuahua Kitty that proved me right. On my way home from school, I got a call from my step dad because something was wrong, there was something sticking out of her butt that she didn't want to be touched. It was too late in the day to bring her to her normal vet so I took her to an emergency vet (so expensive, and I don't get my employee discount that I had grown accustomed to). Sure enough it was a chunk of bone that the vet had to carefully remove and ever since Kitty doesn't like anything going near her butt. She doesn't even get her temperature taken at check-ups anymore.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> I'm done arguing with you. Stop talking to me. Don't reply to any of my threads please.


What do you mean by your thread? Another myth Bettas can not be kept with other fish there is always the super aggressive or the incompatible species.P.S. stopping is a sign of admitting defeat.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Koda said:


> Oh I have a story for that one! My step-dad used to sneak bones to my dogs while I wasn't at home (school or work) and I would always find out and get angry about it. He used to say "but it's a insert whatever animal here bone and won't shard up!" i had then replied that it didn't matter, they could always swallow a piece just a little too large.
> 
> So of course something happened to my Chihuahua Kitty that proved me right. On my way home from school, I got a call from my step dad because something was wrong, there was something sticking out of her butt that she didn't want to be touched. It was too late in the day to bring her to her normal vet so I took her to an emergency vet (so expensive, and I don't get my employee discount that I had grown accustomed to). Sure enough it was a chunk of bone that the vet had to carefully remove and ever since Kitty doesn't like anything going near her butt. She doesn't even get her temperature taken at check-ups anymore.


Aww poor doggy . 

Another myth is that rawhide is good for dogs. It has the same problems as bones...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Another myth when you raise a wild animal it will not act wild myth.


----------



## Koda

Here's a funny one:
Cats suck the breath from sleeping infants.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Koda said:


> Here's a funny one:
> Cats suck the breath from sleeping infants.


Wow that one is disturbing another myth is animals have no emotion.


----------



## Olympia

Can you please enlighten me to what 4" long goldfish types there are?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Olympia said:


> Can you please enlighten me to what 4" long goldfish types there are?


No idea not a goldfish expert but out of the thousands of strains one theoretically will get that big full grow. P.S. I meant with lots of water changes.


----------



## Mo

Only one species like that I beleive and not very easy to find.. China dolls I think they're called


----------



## Olympia

6"-8" telescopes or pearlscales are as small as they get, sorry. ;-)

Good luck finding Siamese dolls.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

But no fish is fit to live in a bowl we all agree on that right? I have read of people who keep healthy Bettas and when there friends who keep bettas in bowls come they ask what it is and can not grasp it is a Betta.


----------



## Mo

Yeah. Those are really hard to find so when speaking in general about goldfish speak about the common ones.. Nobody gonna automatically think "oh yeah a 4 inch Siamese Doll" they are going to think about the telescope eye, black moor, etc. you said fancy goldfish require a minimum of 20 gallons... You never said very small species of 4 inch ones so we assume you mean the more common types


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Olympia said:


> 6"-8" telescopes or pearlscales are as small as they get, sorry. ;-)
> 
> Good luck finding Siamese dolls.


Yeah I want to keep a large goldfish pond with a cage on it though love comets plus when a friend sees it they will be confused what it is.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Mo said:


> Yeah. Those are really hard to find so when speaking in general about goldfish speak about the common ones.. Nobody gonna automatically think "oh yeah a 4 inch Siamese Doll" they are going to think about the telescope eye, black moor, etc. you said fancy goldfish require a minimum of 20 gallons... You never said very small species of 4 inch ones so we assume you mean the more common types


Sorry as I said only know about there domestication and what happens when they are in the wild I really thought they could live in a 20 thank you for correcting me.:-D


----------



## Opioid Slumber

Koda said:


> Here's a funny one:
> Cats suck the breath from sleeping infants.


I think this myth is hilarious because it is so wrong. The myth most likely came from people not knowing what SIDS was in the old days, and wanted to blame SOMETHING to make themselves feel better, even just a little bit, so the cat was a good culprit.

I don't know if this has ever happened, if so it's very rare, but the only way that a cat would smother a baby is if the cat smelled milk on it's mouth and wanted to lick it off, or by cuddling with the baby. If the cat smells the breast milk/formula on the baby's mouth and decides it would also enjoy a taste, it might sit on the baby's chest and lick their mouth. If the baby is too young it turn itself over or can't move because of the weight of the cat, it might be possible for the cat to accidentally cause the child the stop breathing. The cause of death would be from the cat's body being heavy enough to compress the baby's chest so much that it couldn't take in any new air.

The cat getting into the crib to cuddle and sleep next to the baby because it's warm and soft might possibly cause death from the cat's body covering it's mouth and nose so it can't breathe. That would also only be possible if the baby is young enough that it can't roll over or move it's face away. 

My cat Munch is very protective of our son Lucian. He will sleep in Lucian's bedroom and they play together every day. Munch watches over our son like he is the baby's keeper or something! It's so sweet. 

Here is a picture of Munch sitting close to Lucian after he fell asleep in the living room. He got tired after playing with all of his toys, which are scattered everywhere! The other two are them playing together.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

That last picture :rofl:

I love pissed off cats


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Wow that cat is adorable.


----------



## teeneythebetta

My cat using my brother as a foot rest.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Awww! I want a cat sooo bad! I wish the landlord would let us have them!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I want a Cat so bad but my mom is terribly allergic.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aww that sucks!
Just please whatever you do- if the landlord says you can get one but it has to be declawed.. PLEASE dont declaw! Maybe adopt a declawed one from a shelter? :-D The procedure is much more than removing claws.. and i dont want to explain it xD

I used to be allergic too when I was younger, but luckily grew out of it having volunteered at a no kill shelter with 80 cats and coming home to two of my own :-D


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> I want a Cat so bad but my mom is terribly allergic.


The only animals I seem to be allergic to are cockatiels and budgies...They have this weird dander called "powder feathers" and it's basically just that.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

teeneythebetta said:


> Aww that sucks!
> Just please whatever you do- if the landlord says you can get one but it has to be declawed.. PLEASE dont declaw! Maybe adopt a declawed one from a shelter? :-D The procedure is much more than removing claws.. and i dont want to explain it xD
> 
> I used to be allergic too when I was younger, but luckily grew out of it having volunteered at a no kill shelter with 80 cats and coming home to two of my own :-D


No I hate altering animals in any way except spaying/neutering. The landlord says no cats at all anyway. I think he just has something against cats because he allows dogs lol.


----------



## teeneythebetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> No I hate altering animals in any way except spaying/neutering. The landlord says no cats at all anyway. I think he just has something against cats because he allows dogs lol.


Haha okay  Its sad that landlords support something like that often requiring people to do so just to keep their cat.
My cousin's landlord hated cats too. They brought a dog but had to rehome their cat! Its ridiculous. 

My dogs have been more of a nuisance than the cats at my house! :lol:


----------



## finnfinnfriend

teeneythebetta said:


> Haha okay  Its sad that landlords support something like that often requiring people to do so just to keep their cat.
> My cousin's landlord hated cats too. They brought a dog but had to rehome their cat! Its ridiculous.
> 
> My dogs have been more of a nuisance than the cats at my house! :lol:


You would think they usually would be! But maybe he just doesn't like that cats like to climb on/in stuff...


----------



## ChoclateBetta

My neighbors have three cats they adopted one is de clawed because someone took him to the Vet had him de clawed and left him there The cat is lucky PETA didn't find him all there cats are adopted and only one was adopted as a kitten. I love my dog but our parents refused to adopt they had to get a Labrador with field blood. The lady was a farmer and did small breeding she seemed nice our dog came with a tracking chip corn food and paperwork I wish we had an adopted dog but our dog is great.


----------



## Romad

ChoclateBetta said:


> My neighbors have three cats they adopted one is de clawed because someone took him to the Vet had him de clawed and left him there The cat is lucky PETA didn't find him all there cats are adopted and only one was adopted as a kitten. I love my dog but our parents refused to adopt they had to get a Labrador with field blood. The lady was a farmer and did small breeding she seemed nice our dog came with a tracking chip corn food and paperwork I wish we had an adopted dog but our dog is great.


 
That is horrible that someone put their cat through declawing and then left it behind. Grrrrrrrr!!! :twisted:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Romad said:


> That is horrible that someone put their cat through declawing and then left it behind. Grrrrrrrr!!! :twisted:


Yes it is but he has a great life now although I might be remembering it wrong I know for sure he was de clawed and he was left at a vet but he is a little lazy and fat.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Im sure he has a great life despite the fact that he has bones, tendons and claws missing from his paws. 
I hope his new owners love him lots! :-D


----------



## Romad

ChoclateBetta said:


> Yes it is but he has a great life now although I might be remembering it wrong I know for sure he was de clawed and he was left at a vet but he is a little lazy and fat.


Yeah because some kind people adopted him. I'm glad he has a good life now. 

I just get mad at the type of people who abandon pets.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Isn't declawing bad psychologically bad for them too know it is bad for wild cats because of the helpless feeling is it the same with cats?


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> Isn't declawing bad psychologically bad for them too know it is bad for wild cats because of the helpless feeling is it the same with cats?


Yeah basically. They need to claw things. Its like having an itch you cant scratch /: it sucks for cats


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> Yeah basically. They need to claw things. Its like having an itch you cant scratch /: it sucks for cats


Thank you for that info.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> Thank you for that info.


Youre welcome. Also declawed house cats tend to be cranky and irritable since they cant satisfy their clawing instinct.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yeah the one I know is nice I guess that is uncommon.


----------



## teeneythebetta

ChoclateBetta said:


> Yeah the one I know is nice I guess that is uncommon.


It depends on the individual, at the shelter we've had some that try to like eat you but others that are love muffins :3
I have noticed that a lot of the declaws bite though


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Yeah i dont think they are cranky constantly but they can get in a mood when they feel like they want to scratch... And then cant


----------



## Olympia

I get if you're anti declawing, but it saves many cat's lives yearly. Better than being put down.
I was told (when working at the vet's office) that those soft paws things can mess up a cat's feet, because they keep the claws from retracting, and we did several declaws, and a couple cats had them on and they _were _pretty messed up. So, I think declawing is better than those plastic nail covers. >_<


----------



## teeneythebetta

Personally I believe in working with the cat to reward good behavior in scratching the scratching post. 

I'm glad my vet's office refuses to declaw because they care about animal welfare more than money, and I admire that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## purplemuffin

It really is a rough call. Considering 70% of cats in shelters are put down, and the leading reason for people putting their cats in shelters is due to them clawing up the furniture.... well...

In a perfect world, I would say no declawing. It should be a last resort. I have a 10 year old cat who was declawed when he was a kitten and he still is very sensitive about his feet. Of course the surgery has improved since then, but I can still see it's a painful process. All of our cats we have raised ourselves are not declawed. We work with them to prevent clawing of the furniture. Not every cat responds to that training though, and not everyone is willing to train.

If it means saving the life of the cat, I can understand declawing. It shouldn't even come to that though. But yet, it does. No one ever picks up cats from shelters. Especially not cats who are adults.


----------



## Olympia

Mm, yes. It's like spraying (which apparently neutering doesn't always solve). People don't wanna put up with it. I sure wouldn't. The clinic I worked at used the laser to declaw, wasn't as bad as the knife.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I think de clawing is a good last resort like the nail problems on them but if it is just because you do not like clawing that is bad. I think a good situation for DE clawing is okay if they claw and scratch stuff and they do not respond to behavior treatment and different tries.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

My friend said it best when she said this:

"If you want furniture without claw marks, then don't have a cat."


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I like that more I should have said aggressive with claws and dangerous better to de claw your cat than it hurt a toddler or passerby and be put down.


----------



## Olympia

Well, cats are way overpopulated anyways. :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

purplemuffin said:


> It really is a rough call. Considering 70% of cats in shelters are put down, and the leading reason for people putting their cats in shelters is due to them clawing up the furniture.... well...
> 
> In a perfect world, I would say no declawing. It should be a last resort. I have a 10 year old cat who was declawed when he was a kitten and he still is very sensitive about his feet. Of course the surgery has improved since then, but I can still see it's a painful process. All of our cats we have raised ourselves are not declawed. We work with them to prevent clawing of the furniture. Not every cat responds to that training though, and not everyone is willing to train.
> 
> If it means saving the life of the cat, I can understand declawing. It shouldn't even come to that though. But yet, it does. No one ever picks up cats from shelters. Especially not cats who are adults.


2/3 of my neighbors cats were adopted as adults they fell in love with the kitten.


----------



## teeneythebetta

I see what youre saying. I would rather have my fingers cut off at the first joint rather than be killed for no reason other than the irresponsibility of others.. :-(


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Olympia said:


> Well, cats are way overpopulated anyways. :lol:


If people made sure most cats did not breed the overpopulation would be lower there are the feral cat problems.


----------



## teeneythebetta

ChoclateBetta said:


> If people made sure most cats did not breed the overpopulation would be lower there are the feral cat problems.


Speaking of which... im pretty PO'd at my neighbor atm.
I worked months with a TNR Trap neuter release program and we managed to catch all the female feral cats that hang out on my street. We set up traps, captured and transported them to the vet.. but one female was left that the TNR program would not alter because my neighbor allowed her into her house, therefore she was considered my neighbor's cat. So my neighbor told me she would have her fixed at her vet.

And now 3 months later... the cat is pregnant! She is a very tiny framed cat that had a miscarriage before. After all that hard work, we have more unwanted kittens!! Hopefully the mother makes it!


----------



## Olympia

When I worked at the vet clinic we had to put down feral kittens almost daily. No one wants to waste their time on cats that are feral when there are adoptable animals, so those tend to go first.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

teeneythebetta said:


> I see what youre saying. I would rather have my fingers cut off at the first joint rather than be killed for no reason other than the irresponsibility of others.. :-(


I am sure there some cats that no matter how much the owner tries no matter how responsible they are the cat could or would hurt an innocent person.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Olympia said:


> When I worked at the vet clinic we had to put down feral kittens almost daily. No one wants to waste their time on cats that are feral when there are adoptable animals, so those tend to go first.


If I ever get a cat feral car or kitten cat might be more work or more dangerous.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Whats sad is the ferals have had sweeps of kittens come and they just disappear by the time they are 3 months old. The last litter we had had parasites so we got some medication to put in their food, only 1 out of 8 kittens survived.


----------



## Olympia

Yes. The sad thing is a cat spay runs $300-400 here in Canada, I hear it's cheaper in the states.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Olympia said:


> Yes. The sad thing is a cat spay runs $300-400 here in Canada, I hear it's cheaper in the states.


Holy....
Yeah a lot cheaper. I think around $90ish at a vet, or $20 when the humane society does a spay/neuter event.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Cats are great but why do people breed them for cash when the exact breed at a shelter cheaper needs a home more and is on death row.


----------



## teeneythebetta

ChoclateBetta said:


> Cats are great but why do people breed them for cash when the exact breed at a shelter cheaper needs a home more and is on death row.


Most people Are just too cheap to spay/neuter, selling a kitten is difficult unless it comes altered. Most people give them away and have a hard enough time doing that. I do however support reputable breeders breeding purebreds properly- not the 97% of the worlds domestic short hairs aka mixed breeds.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yeah I was referring to backyard breeders only in it for the cash there are responsible breeders out there.


----------



## whiskandbowl

ChoclateBetta said:


> Cats are great but why do people breed them for cash when the exact breed at a shelter cheaper needs a home more and is on death row.


Because kittens would be "soooo cute".

Ugh. 

Around here there is a local program that traps, neuters, and releases feral cats.

And to add my myth, I'm always getting "Ew, ferrets stink/bite/ are aggressive"


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Ferrets will bite you but as young they are like puppies biting ferrets are not aggressive but do tend to smell do to a gland. But ferrets are cute and adorable.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Ferrets are so cute c:
I heard that they're very hyper c:

Do you know if they can be bathed?


----------



## Olympia

Hehehe I have a huge ferret bite mark on my face right now! xD


----------



## whiskandbowl

teeneythebetta said:


> Ferrets are so cute c:
> I heard that they're very hyper c:
> 
> Do you know if they can be bathed?


Bathing just makes them smell worse, since it strips the skin of oils, then the skin oil glands go into overdrive.
Bathing ferrets is akin to bathing a cat anyway, so the less I have to do it, the better 
It's really the skin oil glands that most people smell, not the "scent" (anal) gland like most think. "Descenting" a ferret actually does nothing.
Mine don't smell unless I leave the litterbox too long.

And yes, they are quite hyper


----------



## teeneythebetta

Oh okay thats nice to know. i bbathe my cats monthly hough and theyre used to it


----------



## Olympia

I love the smell of the ferret must. .. xD


----------



## finnfinnfriend

I had a dream about ferrets last night 0.o


----------



## ChoclateBetta

My neighbor has a ferret i do not like it getting close to me but she is adorable she is playful.


----------



## Opioid Slumber

Myth: Betta fish hate correct spelling, capitalization, sentence structure and punctuation.

False! It makes it much harder for them to read anything, such as Betta forum posts, when what they're reading doesn't contain any of these things. Bettas need correctly written posts to be able to understand what the post is trying to say. Although minor mistakes are always forgiven because the Bettas understand that everyone misspells a word sometimes. They also know it's difficult to type with their tiny little pectoral fins, so whenever someone punches the wrong letter on the keyboard, it is also generally forgiven. But they do strongly suggest that other Bettas on the forum attempt correct grammar as much as possible. Otherwise, the Bettas will mostly disregard what the offending Betta writes, since they assume that any Betta typing that way has nothing of note to write. :tease:


----------



## homegrown terror

the town i used to live in actually had a stable feral cat population. there were warrens of them all over, and they live just like any other wild animal, not disturbing anything or causing trouble to anyone. i honestly don't see the problem with letting a cat that's already wild just be wild, seeing as they retain so many of their original instincts and revert to them so easily.


----------



## teeneythebetta

homegrown terror said:


> the town i used to live in actually had a stable feral cat population. there were warrens of them all over, and they live just like any other wild animal, not disturbing anything or causing trouble to anyone. i honestly don't see the problem with letting a cat that's already wild just be wild, seeing as they retain so many of their original instincts and revert to them so easily.


I do see your point, however we like to limit their numbers as low as possible because they will mate with irresponsible owner's cats, who in turn contribute to the shelter population, also many of them are hit by cars, and of course there are those cruel people who kill them for pooping in their yards. 
And in my case all the kittens die of parasites and it's pointless to have them born if they're going to die by 3 mos old.

I do think they should live in the wild because having them in shelters takes up space of adoptable cats; however I believe in spaying and neutering them to prevent such overpopulation.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Good point plus feral cats eat endangered species so we can not have a feral cat colony in places with species that need protection like small birds.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Opioid Slumber said:


> Myth: Betta fish hate correct spelling, capitalization, sentence structure and punctuation.
> 
> False! It makes it much harder for them to read anything, such as Betta forum posts, when what they're reading doesn't contain any of these things. Bettas need correctly written posts to be able to understand what the post is trying to say. Although minor mistakes are always forgiven because the Bettas understand that everyone misspells a word sometimes. They also know it's difficult to type with their tiny little pectoral fins, so whenever someone punches the wrong letter on the keyboard, it is also generally forgiven. But they do strongly suggest that other Bettas on the forum attempt correct grammar as much as possible. Otherwise, the Bettas will mostly disregard what the offending Betta writes, since they assume that any Betta typing that way has nothing of note to write. :tease:


What are you trying to imply I try my best to put proper grammar in. I have a hard time getting my thoughts on paper/computer.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Or rodents. Believe it or not, there are species of rodents that are threatened. Like the kangaroo rat in Australia, which is under siege by many introduced species, including feral cats.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

ChoclateBetta said:


> What are you trying to imply I try my best to put proper grammar in. I have a hard time getting my thoughts on paper/computer.


I know too well the difficulties of penning thought to paper. My brother has a learning disability where he can't write very well. He is very intelligent, he just can't get his thoughts to flow properly when he writes. Its something similar to dyslexia, but not quite.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> I know too well the difficulties of penning thought to paper. My brother has a learning disability where he can't write very well. He is very intelligent, he just can't get his thoughts to flow properly when he writes. Its something similar to dyslexia, but not quite.


Are we related? He sounds just like me. Not to sound narcissistic.


----------



## homegrown terror

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> I know too well the difficulties of penning thought to paper. My brother has a learning disability where he can't write very well. He is very intelligent, he just can't get his thoughts to flow properly when he writes. Its something similar to dyslexia, but not quite.


i have a bit of that too, but mostly with numbers, which is very frustrating in my line of work (i work in a warehouse doing receiving and sorting work, and frequently have to go back and redo something because i confused two digits on a serial number or product code) it can be really annoying!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yeah my problems are not as bad as you guys Autism, OCD, ADHD worst subtype, Scoliosis, Mild limp, all vitomen defencies, MTHFR gene mutation, and arachnophobia Ickynophabia (fear of dead fish) mild germaphobe.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Nah, I we don't have any relatives in Virginia. There are old family friends who lives in Richmond though. They are just like family to me, despite not having any biological relation.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Oh okay Some people say 3 years is old for Betta a well cared for Betta can live 7-8 years and rarely with big tanks varied food and all 10 years. I do not know if it is true but heard Bettas live longer with tank mates I heard the chasing and guarding of tank mates is good exercise. I also heard chasing the fish with a net every ounce in a while is good exercise.


----------



## homegrown terror

ChoclateBetta said:


> Oh okay Some people say 3 years is old for Betta a well cared for Betta can live 7-8 years and rarely with big tanks varied food and all 10 years. I do not know if it is true but heard Bettas live longer with tank mates I heard the chasing and guarding of tank mates is good exercise. I also heard chasing the fish with a net every ounce in a while is good exercise.


too much of it is bad though....found it out firsthand  had a beautiful purple HMPK who chased his tankmates till he exhausted himself to death.


----------



## Olympia

It's just stress for the betta and the other fish, if you ask me. My dudes are fine chasing each other through the divider, no one gets hurt that way and they can still have their fun.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yeah clean water, stimulation, exercise, and meaty diet preferably varied. An average bowls lacks all of those.


----------



## bettalover2000

I think that "fish are great party favors" is one. I got my first from a party. Someone I knew brought it home for me because I had been doing research and really wanted one. I appreciated them thinking of me, but too many die that way. Thankfully mine is still alive.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Fish do make great party favors if the people who take them have the proper supplies for care.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Hello anymore myths it is impossible we covered them all.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Myth: All shelter dogs are mutts.

A lot of people know the truth- but there are still some that think they're no good mixed breeds.

Lots of purebreds, actually. 
And there's nothing wrong with a mix. <3


----------



## ChoclateBetta

It depends on the mix some dog combos are bad and dangerous.


----------



## teeneythebetta

ChoclateBetta said:


> It depends on the mix some dog combos are bad and dangerous.


What do you mean?


----------



## homegrown terror

ChoclateBetta said:


> It depends on the mix some dog combos are bad and dangerous.


no dog is dangerous simply for its breed or mix thereof. the danger comes when people specifically mix "tough" or "mean" breeds to accentuate certain characteristics, and that's only because the kind of people who usually do such things are the kind who mistreat their dogs to turn them into fighters, junk dogs or other dangerous "roles"


----------



## teeneythebetta

homegrown terror said:


> no dog is dangerous simply for its breed or mix thereof. the danger comes when people specifically mix "tough" or "mean" breeds to accentuate certain characteristics, and that's only because the kind of people who usually do such things are the kind who mistreat their dogs to turn them into fighters, junk dogs or other dangerous "roles"


Thank you!!! Well said :-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I have heard toy dog between working dog is dangerous because of confusion. But a pit bull lab is safe unless personality lets it be dangerous.


----------



## teeneythebetta

ChoclateBetta said:


> I have heard toy dog between working dog is dangerous because of confusion. But a pit bull lab is safe unless personality lets it be dangerous.


I've never heard that before, but if it were true, how would that make it dangerous?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Because one has working instincts one doe not but generaly muts are great.


----------



## revolutionrocknroll

Biggest myth and controversy in the dog training and behavior world ever:
"In order to have a successful relationship with your dog you must show it who's boss because otherwise it will try to dominate you because that's what wolves do in the wild."
False. First of all, a wolf pack consists of a breeding pair and their puppies. They don't fight for dominance. The pups defer to their parents, and any older siblings the same reason any offspring would- the parents care for the pups, protect them, teach them, are bigger, stronger, and more experienced. The only known cases of wolves fighting for rank are in forced captive packs of unrelated adult wolves being forced to live with each other and can't disperse to their own territories, so they will fight until they figure out a stable structure and who they can defer to.

Second, while a dog is genetically the same exact thing as a wolf, developmentally, they're juvenile wolves. It makes more sense for a dog to think of a human family as its family with parents and siblings. Using physical or mental forms of intimidation and aversives in order to "dominate" your dog will result in breaking the spirit of softer (more sensitive) dogs and cause them to "shut down" (learned helplessness) and have no effect or worsen the behavior of hard dogs. Behavioral problems don't come from dogs trying to take over the world xD They come from lack of training, socialization, not understanding English or human expectations, or bad genetics.

Myth: busted!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I hate when people compare wolves to dogs. There is no comparison between an animal that has been domesticated now and selectively bred by humans for thousands of years, to one that has changed little from its original wild form. 

All this talk of pack leader and alphas drives me nuts. Dogs are not pack animals, and yet people like Cesar Milan still advocate their outdated theories to the masses. 

I remember watching a documentary where in an unusually large wolf pack, the rest of the pack attacked and killed the alpha male and female. However, because none of the other wolves were experienced enough the whole pack fell apart and I believe most of them died during the winter. 

The narrator said it was very unusual for that to have happened.

Edit to add that this was just a random snippet of information stemming from the talk on wolf packs haha


----------



## revolutionrocknroll

LittleBettaFish said:


> I hate when people compare wolves to dogs. There is no comparison between an animal that has been domesticated now and selectively bred by humans for thousands of years, to one that has changed little from its original wild form.
> 
> All this talk of pack leader and alphas drives me nuts. Dogs are not pack animals, and yet people like Cesar Milan still advocate their outdated theories to the masses.
> 
> I remember watching a documentary where in an unusually large wolf pack, the rest of the pack attacked and killed the alpha male and female. However, because none of the other wolves were experienced enough the whole pack fell apart and I believe most of them died during the winter.
> 
> The narrator said it was very unusual for that to have happened.
> 
> Edit to add that this was just a random snippet of information stemming from the talk on wolf packs haha


I agree! I've seen "The Dog Whisperer" and a lot of dogs he deals with actually either have anxiety and fear problems, or were just never trained. But he just says "Oh, your dog is being dominant, let's do some alpha rolling, that should fix the problem" :roll:

Was that by any chance a pack that was released into Yellowstone? I was reading something by Temple Grandin and she mentioned a huge pack that was captive and then released into Yellowstone and completely fell apart. I don't remember the details, but it sounds familiar.


----------



## Olympia

I've actually heard that mutt dogs get confused over their purpose and that's why they lash out. I'm pretty sure I did hear that on the dog whisperer, so take what you will from it. :lol:

Not a myth, lol, but we're talking about wolves. I have a wolf book, and in it it says that generally old wolves are evicted from packs and left to die once they are useless. One researcher encountered an old female that was kicked out, and she stumbled upon a related pack of a young mother and her daughters (no males.) They actually allowed the old wolf to stay with them, and feed from their kills until she passed on after a week or so. Pretty cute.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

It makes sense to me think not all my neighbors dog is a labrador beagle and some dog bred for hunting lions. She is a bit aggressive she can have weird behavor. I just want to point out there are genetics associted with aggression. I guess I was wrong but are there any dog breeds that actually have a lot of aggression no matter what.


----------



## Olympia

Rhodesian ridgebacks are the lion hunters.. Aggressiveness does exist in genetics, yes.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

That's it.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

I had a cocker spaniel once. Prettiest dog you'd ever seen, but had one of those nuerotic streaks in her. She would bark aggressively and lunge like crazy when she saw another dog, but strangely not every dog made her act that way. She also snapped at you when you pet her rear end or tried to touch her when she was asleep. 

Also, for some odd reason I never could figure out, she hated big black bags with a passion. She would panic when she saw them and bark at them like something was about to jump out of them and eat her. 

Never getting another cocker spaniel again, god forbid. I do really want a pit bull though, and have it become a Canine Good Citizen and help to educate the masses on how sweet, loyal and loving they are.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Did you get her as an adult, Crabby Tabby? If you did, maybe she was abused? 

A good thing to do with a pit bull is to make it a therapy dog )


----------



## revolutionrocknroll

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> I had a cocker spaniel once. Prettiest dog you'd ever seen, but had one of those nuerotic streaks in her. She would bark aggressively and lunge like crazy when she saw another dog, but strangely not every dog made her act that way. She also snapped at you when you pet her rear end or tried to touch her when she was asleep.
> 
> Also, for some odd reason I never could figure out, she hated big black bags with a passion. She would panic when she saw them and bark at them like something was about to jump out of them and eat her.
> 
> Never getting another cocker spaniel again, god forbid. I do really want a pit bull though, and have it become a Canine Good Citizen and help to educate the masses on how sweet, loyal and loving they are.


Cocker Spaniels are great dogs, but some lines suffer from rage syndrome, which is a genetic form of epilepsy that causes them to be randomly vicious. There could be other reasons for her behavior though, especially if you adopted her and she had a bad past.

She sounds like she was fearful of dogs and maybe had some handling sensitivity. In regards to sleeping, that's why they say "let sleeping dogs lie."
Recently there was an "attack" and an infant ended up dead because he was trying to stand up using the family dog, who was asleep. There are a lot of dogs who panic and lash out if they're woken up while they're asleep.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

She was a year old when we got her, and a real mess too. She was in need of a good grooming, and a couple of good meals. She was a rescue from a cocker spaniel rescue organization. 

Your talk of cocker rage as a form of epilepsy reminds me of an incident with her when she was about 6 or 7. She was sleeping when all of a sudden she woke up, couldn't get up at first, and when she did it was very shaky and jerky, then she wobbled halfway up the stair after me, while I was getting my mom's attention and was whining the whole time. After a few minutes she was perfectly fine and back to her usual self. 

Mom said it might have been a seizure of some sort, though this was the only time it happened. She was a pure bred, CKC english cocker, with the papers to prove it. Yeah, I know its not anything like the highly distinguished AKC. In fact, she was most likely bred in a puppy mill. Other than all her mental issues, she was in great health. Our vet even remarked that she would have been a good candidate for breeding if she wasn't so darn mental and already altered (fixed).

Eventually though, she was her own undoing. She died from getting into a trash can, getting a bowel obstruction, and then having a reaction to the anesthesia and dieing during the operation to remove said obstruction. That was at the end of summer last year. Can't say it was a tragic and painful loss for me, though I did cry a little over her passing. I felt it was more a relief as we no longer had to worry if and when she would bite someone seriously enough to be of concern.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aww I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am so sorry for your terribly tragic loss.


----------



## Olympia

Canadian Kennel Club sucks? :-(
AKC dogs are bred in puppy mills too. :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Wow, Another myth LPS is always best. Ares that recently closed kept fish the worse they would to keep Bettas in dirty small tanks. They in the goldfish tank would put a bottle filled with ice to keep everything okay. They also said aquarium plants dirty the water, a healthy one will not. Around here petsmart bad unless buying lucky bamboo and Petco good. Not always the case. Our Petco people are great. One had the same color as mine in the same size tank 10 gallon with chocolate Betta.


----------



## bettalover2000

ChoclateBetta said:


> Fish do make great party favors if the people who take them have the proper supplies for care.


Well, yes, but a lot of times people don't and take them 'cause their free.


----------



## Olympia

Oh, a friend of mine who keeps discus, last night his daughter brought home a betta in a vase from a party. Had about 2" of water because "I like to jump." I went downstairs and dug out a 2.5 gallon I knew they had lying around and told the little girl her dad will clean it for her and set it up with pink gravel for her. xD


----------



## homegrown terror

Olympia said:


> Oh, a friend of mine who keeps discus, last night his daughter brought home a betta in a vase from a party. Had about 2" of water because "I like to jump." I went downstairs and dug out a 2.5 gallon I knew they had lying around and told the little girl her dad will clean it for her and set it up with pink gravel for her. xD


i hate using colored gravel like that...it seems to always cloud up the water, even if it's rinsed to hell and back. it's either natural or black for me.


----------



## PitGurl

This may have been said but how about the biggest betta myth of all....
"Bettas live in puddles and buffalo hoof prints!" 

True wild betta habitat....


----------



## teeneythebetta

That must be one BIG buffalo! :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Totally true, most people are too lazy to research fish needs. I consider any living organism a pet. Plants to animals because they need care.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Anymore myth you guys have.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Bettas are temperate fish is a big myth.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Please post.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Are there anymore myths?


----------



## LionCalie

*Myth: Rabbits are easy to care for pets that are great for children!*

In reality the care requirement of rabbits is anything but easy. They need a special diet with hay being available at all times. Next should be a variety of greens and veggies. A high quality plain pellet given daily in limited amounts to prevent obesity makes up the rest. Rabbits are more closely related to horses and are not rodents.

They need large enclosures. Pet store cages are much too small. Even with being in a large enclosure they need to be let out for exercise a few hours each day. It is very important because doing so keeps them happy mentally and healthy physically. They need lots of toys, Rabbits are very playful and need stimulation when they are not out running around.

To become healthier and happier Pets it is important to have them Spayed or Neutered. Which FYI, can be very expensive. There are low cost options though. Also, Rabbits are the 3rd most surrendered pet in the US next to Cats and Dogs. Spaying and Neutering ensures no more unwanted rabbits will end up euthanized in shelters.

They are not recommended for children because they typically dislike being held or handled and their care requires a lot of adult supervision. It is better for the bunny to be a family pet that the parents take responsibility for and the child gets to help. 

Another Myth is rabbits are outside Pets. The reality is they healthier, safer, and more enjoyable to have indoors. They are safe from predators inside and the heat, which they are very sensitive to. Too many Rabbits end up neglected and forgotten in backyard hutches. Out of sight out mind! Of course there are exceptions. Some people make outside housing work when they have to. 

Rabbits are considered Exotics, so vet care can be very expensive. They need to have their nails trimmed every month or so. Grooming them is equally important because they are constantly shedding their coat. If they ingest too much loose hair it can cause a potentially fatal blockage. Rabbits also have two scent glands located on each side of their genitals. These can get build up that needs to be cleaned out. It is very stinky! 

So why have a rabbit when they are so much darn work? They are AMAZING pets to have. Intelligent, personable, and so adorable. They can be litter box trained and taught awesome tricks. Although they can be independent and bossy (lol) they form close bonds. It's a thrill to watch them run around your bunny proofed home and leap through the air with happiness.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Good to know. Rabbits are domesticated but hardto care for. I think rabbits are adorible.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Please post!


----------



## revolutionrocknroll

LionCalie said:


> *Myth: Rabbits are easy to care for pets that are great for children!*
> 
> In reality the care requirement of rabbits is anything but easy. They need a special diet with hay being available at all times. Next should be a variety of greens and veggies. A high quality plain pellet given daily in limited amounts to prevent obesity makes up the rest. Rabbits are more closely related to horses and are not rodents.
> 
> They need large enclosures. Pet store cages are much too small. Even with being in a large enclosure they need to be let out for exercise a few hours each day. It is very important because doing so keeps them happy mentally and healthy physically. They need lots of toys, Rabbits are very playful and need stimulation when they are not out running around.
> 
> To become healthier and happier Pets it is important to have them Spayed or Neutered. Which FYI, can be very expensive. There are low cost options though. Also, Rabbits are the 3rd most surrendered pet in the US next to Cats and Dogs. Spaying and Neutering ensures no more unwanted rabbits will end up euthanized in shelters.
> 
> They are not recommended for children because they typically dislike being held or handled and their care requires a lot of adult supervision. It is better for the bunny to be a family pet that the parents take responsibility for and the child gets to help.
> 
> Another Myth is rabbits are outside Pets. The reality is they healthier, safer, and more enjoyable to have indoors. They are safe from predators inside and the heat, which they are very sensitive to. Too many Rabbits end up neglected and forgotten in backyard hutches. Out of sight out mind! Of course there are exceptions. Some people make outside housing work when they have to.
> 
> Rabbits are considered Exotics, so vet care can be very expensive. They need to have their nails trimmed every month or so. Grooming them is equally important because they are constantly shedding their coat. If they ingest too much loose hair it can cause a potentially fatal blockage. Rabbits also have two scent glands located on each side of their genitals. These can get build up that needs to be cleaned out. It is very stinky!
> 
> So why have a rabbit when they are so much darn work? They are AMAZING pets to have. Intelligent, personable, and so adorable. They can be litter box trained and taught awesome tricks. Although they can be independent and bossy (lol) they form close bonds. It's a thrill to watch them run around your bunny proofed home and leap through the air with happiness.


When my family decided to get a rabbit, I was very against it because all of the rabbits that I had known had been either very fearful or very aggressive towards humans. I know now it's because they were kept in hutches outside or in a garage and didn't get a lot of exercise or interaction with people.

My bunny Sophie lives in the living room. She has quite the personality. She's very bossy, independent, and intelligent. She reminds me of a cat. She knows her name, but she decides when she wants to respond to it xD
She loves our dog, but Mia is afraid of her. Sometimes when Sophie is bored and Mia is sleeping, she'll thump very loudly and then watch Mia run away with her tail in between her legs. It's very funny, but not very nice. When Sophie is out playing with Mia, she'll run in circles around her.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Sounds adorible a rabbit who whiny honks she is a dog.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I meant thinks she is a dog.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I think the myth all albinos have red eyes is annoying they can have blue too the worlds only recorded albino gorilla had blue eyes.


----------



## copperarabian

The myth that birds can live on a seed diet, it makes me so angry because that cuts their life in half if not more. They need healthy fresh and prepared foods, high quality pellet(totally organics or Harrison's), and new water in a clean bowl at least once a day.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I did not know that thank you for telling me. There is the myth bettas are herbivores. There is the myth lucky bamboo does great submerged some people think lucky bamboo cannot be grown in soil.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Myths build stuff like this. http://www.theaquablock.com/store/


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Terrible product.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I wish pet stores did more training.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

The myth that proper Betta care is expensive and hard.


----------

